# Gamer PC für ca. 1200€ inkl. OS und Zusammenbau



## realtd (3. Juli 2014)

*Gamer PC für ca. 1200€ inkl. OS und Zusammenbau*

Hallo Forum,

was haltet ihr von folgender Konfiguration?  Wo könnte man sinnvoll sparen oder optimieren?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d960623b29b7b447362f1e1f146f4497eb3b224dff

Könnte man ein ähnliches System woanders günstiger bauen lassen?

Danke!
Realtd


----------



## realtd (3. Juli 2014)

Mich würde vor allem interessieren, was ihr vom Gehäuse, Lüftung und Lautstärkeentwicklung haltet. 

Danke!


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (3. Juli 2014)

Gutes System, habe ich nichts dran zu bemängeln. Wenn du noch etwas sparen willst, kannst du das bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen, die nehmen nur 30€ statt 100€. Dafür sind die Komponenten teilweise etwas teurer. Wenn du die Komponenten allerdings über Geizhals raussuchst, sparst du bei jedem Teil bis 5-10%. Nur musst du dann einen anderen Lüfter nehmen, da Hardwareversand nur Lüfter bis 500g verbaut. Mein Vorschlag wäre der Scythe Katana 4, der reicht auch für den Xeon locker aus, da der nicht übertaktet werden kann. Bei den jeweiligen Geizhals-Links einfach so lange suchen, bis das Logo von Hardwareversand da ist, dann darauf klicken und dann kann man das Produkt in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## realtd (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für dein Feedback. Wird das System von der Geräuschentwicklung her schön leise sein?  Gibts bei der Kühlung was zu verbessern?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Die modernen Grafikkarten sind zumindest ohne Last extrem leise, bei Last kann es dann schon je nach Modell "lauter" werden, aber immer noch viel leiser als man es vor 4-5 Jahren noch gewohnt war. Zudem kann man auch per Software die Lüfterkurve anpassen, dann drehen die Lüfter halt mit leisen 40% statt lauteren 50%, dafür wird die Karte dann halt vielleicht 70 Grad warm und nicht nur 60 Grad, was aber kein Problem ist. Ein Kühler wie der Macho mit seinem Lüfter ist sowieso sehr leise, und extra schallgedämmte Gehäuse sind eigentlich heutzutage unnötig, das macht die modernen CPU/Grafikkarten-Lüfter auch kaum leiser. Da kannst Du auch eines für 50€ nehmen - am ehesten "musst" du dann vlt. die Gehäuselüfter selbst ersetzen, die sind inzwischen an sich das lauteste bei einem PC je nach dem, was für welche vormontiert sind. Ich selber hab bei meinem Gehäuse zB den vorderen Lüfter einfach fanz abgeschaltet, weil der hörbar lief - ansonsten ist mein PC so leise, dass ich - wenn ich 2m rechts neben dem PC auf dem Sofa sitze - auf die Power-LED schauen muss um zu merken, dass er überhaupt an ist  

Ich hab ne Gigabyte 7950 boost (3 lüfter), einen 40€-CPU Kühler, nen BeQuiet 9er-Serie 580W und den hinteren Lüfter meines Gehäuses. 


Je nach Gehäuse als CPU-Kühler aber lieber den Macho 120 nehmen, der ist kaum schlechter, aber nicht so hoch. Bei hadwareversand.de werden die einen so mächtigen Kühler aber nicht vormontieren, das ist zu gefährlich für den tranport, aber eine eigene Montage ist nicht schwer, auch weil moderne Gehäuse "unter" dem Board ein Loch in Höhe der CPU haben, so dass man auch von unten an den Sockel kommt, falls dort zB eine haltplatte monitiert werden muss.


----------



## realtd (4. Juli 2014)

Habe jetzt einige kritische Kommentare zur Qualität der Montage bei HW-Versand.de gesehen.  Ist das bei Mindfactory besser, die nehmen schließlich €100.  Bei €30 hab ich Zweifel daran, dass sich jemand wirklich Zeit dafür nehmen kann.  Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Beide Shops haben so viele Kunden, dass Du da unmöglich KEINE kritischen Kommentare zur Qualität finden wirst, und bei hardwareversand wirst Du viel mehr finden, weil die schon seit Jahren immer günstig zusammenbauen und sehr viele dort den PC bauen lassen. Was Du bei dem Preis natürlich nicht erwarten kannst ist, dass die alle Kabel total sauber und "unsichtbar" verlegen inkl. Kabelbindern - aber das verlangen einige Kunden und "meckern" dann. Aber ansonsten kann man beim Zusammenbau ja nichts "falsch" machen, ohne dass der PC dann nicht läuft. FALLS also zB eine Karte nicht richtig eingesteckt wurde oder vergessen wurde, den Stromstecker in die Festplatte zu stecken und der PC nicht geht, wäre das halt ein berechtigter Reklamationsgrund, bzw. man kann es auch schnell selber regeln. Ansonsten wüsste ich außer einer Kritik an der Kabelverlegung nicht, was man überhaupt an der "Qualität" bemängeln könnte. und die Kabel kann man dann auch selber etwas sauberer verlegen, wenn man Wert drauf legt. Was immer passieren kann ist, dass ein Bauteil defekt ist - das hat aber dann ja nichts mit dem zusammenbau zu tun. Wenn der PC also nicht läfut, weil die Grafikkarte kaputt ist, hat das nichts mit dem Zusammenbau zu tun. Das würde auch passieren, wenn Du die Teile bestellst und selber den PC zusammenbaust.

Was ich lediglich sagen kann: ich und andere hab hier schon seit einigen Jahren viele Dutzend Leute beraten und für den Zusammenbau meist hardwareversand.de genannt, und noch nie hat einer im Nachhinein sich beschwert bis auf einen vor ein paar Wochen, bei dem das Gehäuse eine Delle hatte und es dann mit der Reklamation Probleme gab.


Ach so: falls Du inkl. Vorinstallation von Windows bestellst, würde der PC ja sicher auch mal eingeschaltet werden, d.h. dass zB ein Stromstecker vergessen wurde oder die Grafikkarte nicht richtig drinsteckt kann dann eigentlich schonmal nicht passieren.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

Kann das von Herbboy soweit bestätigen. Ich habe meinen PC vor anderthalb Jahren selber bei Hardwareversand bestellt und zusammenbauen lassen und der kam funktionstüchtig und anständig verbaut an. Absolut kein Grund zu meckern. Seit einem Jahr mache ich dann auch Zusammenstellungen im Let's Play Forum, nachdem ich mich eingehender mit der Materie beschäftigt habe, und da gab es bisher auch kaum etwas zu bemängeln. Ich habe von ein paar Leuten gehört, dass der Support bei Hardwareversand nicht so gut sein soll, hatte ich persönlich aber auch noch nie mit zu tun, da ich bei meinen Bestellungen noch nie was zu bemängeln hatte. Und bei einer Zusammenstellung ist wohl mal eine defekte Grafikkarte mitgeliefert worden, die dann aber auch problemlos ausgetauscht wurde, nachdem der PC reklamiert wurde. Sonst absolut keine Probleme, von denen ich gehört hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Ich habe von ein paar Leuten gehört, dass der Support bei Hardwareversand nicht so gut sein soll,


 Es kann gut sein, dass bei "Nachfragen" es nicht so dolle ist mit dem Support, aber da stehen andere günstige Shops sicher auch nicht besser da. Das Problem ist halt da auch, dass die hunderte Kunden pro Tag haben, und oft mailen auch Vollidioten irgendeine blöde Frage, die gar nichts mit dem Support zu tun hat, oder es schreiben welche ungeduldig emails, weil eine 9 Monate alte und dann reklamierte Karte nicht schon nach ner Woche ersetzt wurde und solche Sachen. Da geht dann auch mal eine berechtigte Frage unter in dem Wust an blöden/ungeduldigen emails. 

Ich selber hab vor 1,5 Jahren mal bei hardwareversand eine Grafikkarte bestellt, bei der ein ab Werk defekter Kühler vorhanden war (Karte war eingeschweisst, war also KEIN "vesteckter Rückläufer" ) => zurück per über das Kundenkonto ausdruckbarem Retoure-Schein mit Hinweis "defekt", 4 Tage nach dem Absenden des Paketes war das Geld schon wieder auf meinem Konto. Die neu bestellte Karte war dann von einem anderen Hersteller und "sirrte" schon im IDLE sehr fies, das war evlt. ein schleifender Lüfter, also ein Defekt, oder "normal", aber eben nervig - ich sendete die Karte dann auch zurück => ebenfalls nach wenigen tagen das Geld auf meinem konto. Und die drittte Karte war dann endlich okay - aber dass es "erst" die dritte war, dafür konnte der Shop natürlich nix  

Bei mindfactory hab ich wiederum eine Weile RELATIV oft gelesen, dass die offensichtliche Rückläufer als neuware versendet haben, wobei das inzwischen wohl seltener vorkommt. Bei hardwareversand.de sind solche Rückläufer im Shop extra gekennzeichnet und kosten dann halt auch etwas weniger, zB bei nem Mainboard fehlende Treiber-CD und Packung eingerissen, dafür dann 5€ günstiger. 

Aber irgendwelche Kunden, bei denen was schieflief, findest Du bei JEDEM Shop mit so vielen Kunden. Bei geizhals.at/de wurden diese shops von jeweils mehreren Tausend Leuten bewertet, und das sind nur die, die sich die Mühe einer Bewertung machen, was idR ohnehin EHER Leute sind, die ihrem Ärger Luft machen wollen. Wenn Du also bei 1000 Bewertungen 5% negative hast, dann sind es in Wahrheit viel viel weniger als 5% der Kunden, die nicht zufreiden waren. Denn wer zufrieden war, wird eher NICHTS schreiben. Wenn Du dann trotzdem 950 vs 50 positive Stimmen hast, spricht das für sich. Beide Shops schneiden zB besser ab als amazon, und zwar auch schon BEVOR amazon negative Schlagzeilen wg. Löhnen&co machte.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

Da hast du recht. Wenn jemand bewertet, dann weil irgendwas nicht funktioniert. Hat man ja auch bei Amazon ect. Wenn alles klappt, muss man ja auch nix mehr schreiben. Merke ich bei den Zusammenstellungen ja auch öfter mal. Ab und an kommt mal ein Danke für die Zusammenstellung, aber im Normalfall auch danach nix mehr, weil der PC halt läuft. Vor zwei Minuten kam übrigens grade Kritik an Mindfactory, dass die zweimal das falsche Netzteil geschickt haben. Aber wie du auch schon sagtest, bei so vielen Bestellungen können mal Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Man sollte es halt nicht überbewerten. Wenn jetzt ein Shop 20-30% Beschwerden hat: okay, das macht skeptisch. Aber selbst zB bei Dell ab Werk kann mal ein PC kommen, bei dem was nicht korrekt aufgesteckt ist oder so, und die Hersteller selbst sind idR noch 100 mal schlechter bei Supportanfragen als die Shops, und in heutigen Zeiten sind viele Kunden auch ÜBER-ungeduldig, sind gleich sauer, wenn nicht nach 10 Minuten eine Antwortmail kommt, 1 ganzer Tag keine Antwort geht erst Recht mal GAR nicht, und sie akzeptieren nicht, wenn man nicht eine 100%ige zusage auf Regelung der Sache innerhalb von 2 Tagen bekommt...  oder bewerten den Shop schlecht, weil die Post das Paket verbummelt hat usw.  

und wegen der reinen Zahl an Meinungen: man wird im Internet auch viel mehr "Probleme mit meinem VW Golf"-Threads finden als "Probleme mit meinem Peugeot 306", weil einfach viel mehr Golfs verkauft werden   D.h. "große" Shops haben natürlich auch viele Threads/Meinungen, wo mal was schiefgeht.


----------



## realtd (4. Juli 2014)

Das macht absolut Sinn was ihr berichtet.  Ich hab mal versucht bei Hardwareversand rauszufinden welche Lüfter verbaut werden und welche nicht.  Der Katana 4 ist auch zu schwer.  Eine genau Gewichtsangabe wollte man mir nicht nennen, man müsste halt im Konfigurator testen, ob eine Warnmeldung erscheint oder nicht.  Ein 287g Lüfter (Alpenföhn Panorama) wurde abgelehnt, also schaue ich momentan nach <=250g Lüftern.  

Was haltet ihr von:
- Thermaltake Slim X3 (CL-P0534)
- Scythe Kozuti (SCKZT-1000)
- andere Tipps?

Oder ist der Boxed Lüfter die bessere Wahl, wenn man nicht übertaktet?  Ich würde mich halt freuen, wenn das Ding relativ leise wird, bin aber auch niemand, bei dem alles 120%ig perfekt sein muss .  

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Also, ich würde einfach den Box-Lüfter nehmen, der reicht natürlich völlig aus, wäre sonst ja auch dumm von Intel   und falls der Dich dann doch bei Last zu sehr stört, dann bestellst du einen Kühler für um die 25€ nach, der richtig leise ist. Das Einbauen ist echt nicht schwer, selbst falls man "unter" dem Board eine Halteplatte montieren muss: die modernen Gehäuse haben an der Stelle, wo die CPU sitzt, ein großes Loch in der Mainboard-Halteplatte, so dass Du einfach nur auch das zweite Seitenteil abnehmen musst, und schon kommst Du da ran, ohne das Board ausbauen zu müssen.

Ansonsten könntest Du es noch mit einem von denen testen:
EKL Alpenf
Enermax ETS-N30-HE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Rhea (0R100005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS-N30-TAA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die von Dir genannten sind keine "Tower"-Kühler, wo die Luft horizontal durchs Gehäuse geblasen wird und dann problemlos hinten ins Gehäuse gelangt, sondern die blasen vertikal, also  "von oben" auf die CPU - würd ich nicht unbedingt empehlen, wenn es nicht sein muss. Das ist eher für kleine Gehäuse gedacht, in denen hohe Kühler ein Problem sind.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

realtd schrieb:


> Das macht absolut Sinn was ihr berichtet.  Ich hab mal versucht bei Hardwareversand rauszufinden welche Lüfter verbaut werden und welche nicht.  Der Katana 4 ist auch zu schwer.


Okay, das ist seltsam. Ich habe wie gesagt schon etliche Zusammenstellungen mit dem Katana 4 empfohlen und da gab es noch nie Probleme bei dem Zusammenbau.


----------



## realtd (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe während der letzten zwei bis drei Wochen meine Konfiguration bei Hardwareversand.de nicht bestellen können, weil die Sapphire R9 290 und die SSD nicht lieferbar sind. Und das ist nicht nur bei Hardwareversand.de so, auch andere Anbieter haben die Graka nicht lieferbar oder nur zu einem Preis, der ca. €50 über dem damaligen Preis liegt. Wieso gibt es diese Lieferschwierigkeiten über einen so langen Zeitraum? Kommt sehr bald neue Hardware raus, so dass die "alten" Teile nicht mehr nachbestellt werden? 

Ziemlich frustrierend diese wochenlange Warterei... was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2014)

Also, es gibt ja mehrere Sapphire R290, mind drei: eine nicht-übertaktete und eine übertaktete Tri-X und eine Vapor-X TriX

Die übertaktete Tri-X gibt es an sich immer wieder mal, aktuell zB bei hoh, mindfactory, alternate, cyberport u.a. für 348-350€ und bei Amazon für 352€ mit Versand.  Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn Du nicht den PC zusammenbauen LASSEN willst, könntest Du natürlich die anderen Teile bei hardwareversand bestellen und die Karte dann zB bei Amazon. Und selbst mit Zusammenbau: hardwareversand könnte den ja trotzdem zusammenbauen, aber dann halt nicht "testen", weil keine Grafikkkarte drin ist und der Xeon keine Grafikeinheit hat - das könntest Du aber ja als Kommentar dazuschreiben, dass Du bereits eine Grafikkarte hast und es okay sei


----------



## realtd (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte halt gerne alles aus einer Hand inklusive Funktionstest.  Aber inzwischen sollen die fehlenden Teile in den nächsten Tagen wieder reinkommen, ich hoffe mal, dass das auch klappt.  

Was haltet ihr von diesem Mainboard anstelle des ASRock?  *Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3   
*
Die GbLan und 7.1 Audio Chipsätze unterscheiden sich, fehlen da evtl. sinnvolle Features?  

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Die Boards haben an sich alle immer das wichtigste - nur falls Du ungewöhnlich viele USB-Ports oder so was brauchst, müsste man genauer schauen. Ansonsten sind die H97-Boards für 70-90€ allesamt solide und kein Fehlkauf


----------



## realtd (24. Juli 2014)

Super, danke.  Ich hab jetzt bestellt, angeblich ist ab morgen tatsächlich alles lieferbar.  Bin gespannt.


----------



## realtd (8. Oktober 2014)

Kurzer Nachtrag, nachdem es noch einiges an hin und her gab, bevor wirklich mal alles zeitgleich lieferbar war: Der Zusammenbau für €30 bei Hardwareversand ist tatsächlich nur das Zusammenschrauben der Hardware.  Der Rechner wurde mit Windows bestellt, es war jedoch nicht installiert.  Ich hab mich erstmal gewundert, warum die Kiste nicht bootet...  Mir war absolut nicht klar, dass ich die Installation selbst durchführen muss.  

Wenn man ein bisschen Erfahrung hat und nichts schief geht ist der Aufwand für die Installation natürlich überschaubar, aber die €30 für den Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand.de sind daher m.E. nicht mit den anderen, teureren Installations- und Zusammenbau-Angeboten vergleichbar.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (8. Oktober 2014)

Achso, ich wusste nicht, dass das auch noch erledigt werden soll. Hätten die für 5€ Aufpreis dann gemacht: Windows Aktivierung inklusive aktueller Updates für Ihr gewähltes Betriebssystem.


----------



## realtd (8. Oktober 2014)

Ah, das ist interessant, hatte ich im Shop nicht gesehen und es sollte natürlich auch kein Vorwurf an dich sein.  Dann ist das Gesamtpaket mit €35 ja doch günstiger als die anderen Zusammenbauangebote.  

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, keine Sorge  Das Installieren von Windows ist zwar mehr oder weniger zeitaufwendig, aber nicht schwer. Von daher packen wir das dann nicht mit rein. Wäre bei Mindfactory in dem Paket zwar mit drin, aber das kostet ja auch 100€.

Mobil gesendet.


----------

